# RUBBER PUMPKIN



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Is this who you are looking for?*


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Off topic - These two avatars appear to have a stricking similarity and appear to demonstrate two canines interests to imbibe, could this be a before and after scenario?


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

E-Roc That looks like a Star in your pic? Looks like Chris and I are off to rip some lips on the San Juan after this snow clears on Sunday.

K-You made me look up the word IMBIBE. Please use a 4th graders dialect when replying to my posts as to not impede my reading. I think I live by the quote of your signature and noticing that you don't have an avatar we can work on sending you one of a black dog of your choice. Barkley and Kona are taken but Hanna the dog who truely imbibes in beer is available.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

if thats hannah shes a good looking dog. pretty eyes on her.


----------

